# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Storage Preparator, Artech Incorporated, Renton WA

## ChadWasser

*The Storage Preparator is responsible for assisting with the overall tracking, management, and care of all artwork stored or transiting through Artech Facilities as well as the efficiency, optimization, and cleanliness of our storage areas. This includes commercial activities, collection documentation, assisting with the management of ongoing accuracy of the database containing over 10,000 artwork records, and the safe handling and storage of all artwork in storage and dock areas. As part of the Storage/Collections Management team, the Storage Preparator in coordination with the Assistant Registrar and the Storage Department Manager, will provide knowledge and guidance to employees working on client projects. The Storage Preparator will assist the Assistant Registrar and the Storage Department Manager in collections service requests, by managing all dock activity, both receiving and releasing, escorting visitors within our warehouse, viewing room and storage areas, and facilitating appraisals, photography sessions and viewings in Artechs facilities.

This role requires detailed knowledge of collections management and registration, collections management databases, and museum best practices in art handling. The storage preparator will work on long and short-term projects in the storage areas, as well as offsite jobsites. This role reports to the Storage Department Manager and typically works M-F 8:30a-5p.

Primary responsibilities include:

Assist the Assistant Registrar and Storage Department Manager with database (AIMS) records and overall data consistency and accuracy.Create new records and update records, track locations, and attach images to AIMS database on a mobile deviceReal time tracking of all object movements inside Artechs facilities, from receipt to storage accession, and releaseManage all dock activity, both receiving and releasing objects to Artech's employees and 3rd party transporters, signing in all guestsEnsure the safe handling and storage of all artwork in the storage and dock areasMaintaining Artech security protocols regarding access to, information about, and movement of objects held in our careSupport artwork storage methods, assist in re-housing and artwork storage projectsManagement of our viewing rooms schedule and operation. Work closely with the Facility Manager for viewing room improvements and maintenanceWorking with Assistant Registrar, Storage Department Manager, and Facility Manager on space optimization of Artechs storage rackingMonitor and control the environment in all artwork storage facilities

Other responsibilities include:

Organize and maintain overall cleanliness, security, and safety of Artechs many storage areas. This includes maintaining cleaning schedules and performing regular sweeping, bug trap inspection, and rack cleaningAssist with conducting physical inventories at all storage locationsGeneral labor estimates as requested by the Assistant Registrar(s), Collections Manager, or Project ManagersAdhere to all Artech safety policies. All safety concerns must be reported to your manager, and immediately addressed or correctedMaintain full compliance with CCSF/IAC regulationsEscorting visitors within our warehouse, viewing room, and storage areasAssisting with the maintenance and cleanliness of the docksOther duties as assigned/agreed
​
Required skills and experience:

Minimum 2 years experience in a high-volume art service company, museum, or gallery1 or more years Art Handling experienceProficiency in collections management databases such as Gallery Systems TMS and Crystal Reports preferred Proficiency in Microsoft Office Suite (Word, Excel, Outlook and PowerPoint)Certified forklift/aerial manlift operator preferred.Knowledge of museum storage, art handling and transportation best practicesAttention to detail and accuracy in communicationAbility to work independently to manage art movement and database entry, as well as work as part of a collaborative teamHigh competency on warehouse lifting equipment (i.e. forklift, order picker, etc.)Ability to lift 75lbsBachelor of Arts Degree in the arts or museum studies or equivalent, or combination of education and experience
 
Artech offers a competitive salary, Medical/Dental/Vision/Life Insurance, 401k, Vacation.
Please email recruiting@artechfas.com to apply


*

----------

